# Anyone got pregnant from a collapsed frozen embryo?



## tattybear

I had a frozen blastocyst transferred (from from 2014) on Monday, the 21st of March 2022, so 3 days ago. But after it was thawed it was still collapsed. They transferred it anyway. I’ve had collapsed frozen ones transferred before and never ended in good news! So I’m kind of thinking this will be a BFN.


----------

